# Help!!! Zombie Goat! **Graphic PiC**



## Egg_Newton (Oct 17, 2013)

Marshmallow hasn't been acting herself and looks like she's not feeling very good. Do you think I should be concerned?



  
Sorry playing with my Dead yourself app again! Happy Halloween! 

I made it smaller. That's pretty gruesom all big and blown up


----------



## norseofcourse (Oct 17, 2013)

OK, I'm gonna have nightmares tonight......

Edited to add:
Thanks for making it smaller - now I'll have smaller nightmares!!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Oct 18, 2013)

Who knew the Zombie Apocalypse would impact the goats...


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 18, 2013)

I'd recommend a shot of LA200.

That will make her good as new.


----------

